# [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Especially when it leaves out the country club set who drive around in their
> golf carts. They pay ZERO

That seems to be a non sequitur: golf carts cause their damage to 
fairways and privately owned paths on golf courses and closed 
communities, not to publicly owned roads. The country club set pay 
country club dues, and much more than the rest of us could afford.

I doubt anyone is taxing electric (or propane) forklifts (or anything 
else run off public streets). If they could do it, they probably would 
have already been doing it by now.

Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 30 Mar 2011 at 14:05, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > That seems to be a non sequitur: golf carts cause their damage to
> > fairways and privately owned paths on golf courses and closed
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What I actually mean was an NEV. It looks like a golf cart...and for all
practical
purposes (except to lawyers) is one.

And yes, they are driven around rich neighborhoods.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EV-road-tax-WA-SB-5251-passed-tp3419459p3419561.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Or, due to the fact that other states will follow their lead WE lobby
the states.

Dear Legislator of Leading Electric Vehicle/Plug-in Vehicle State:

While there are not currently enough plug-in vehicles in your state to
cover the costs of legislation mandating road usage charges, we
understand the pinch that increasing efficiency of vehicles is causing
to road repair funds: our highly efficient vehicles need good roads to
remain highly efficient and in good repair.

While it may seem odd that someone not from your state is lobbying you,
quite often states will boilerplate the legislation of the states that
lead a legislation trend: therefore it is imperative that your state,
as one first adopting this legislation "do it right" or we all may
suffer.

We would urge you to think 'outside the box' and examine what other
countries have done in these situations, specifically New Zealand which
uses a simple and low-cost method to tax diesel and other fuels
(electricity) that do not have Road Use Charges included at point of
sale -- vehicle class weight (per ton) by number of miles used and a
sticker on the windscreen denoting you (pre)paid your tax up-to X number
of kilometers.

Signed, 
Your Name
Member, president, etc... Electric/Plug-in Vehicle Club

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Wednesday, March 30, 2011 4:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed



> On 30 Mar 2011 at 14:05, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > That seems to be a non sequitur: golf carts cause their damage to
> > fairways and privately owned paths on golf courses and closed
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Washington State bill is especially poorly written, in that it
covers only pure electric vehicles, not other plug-in vehicles like the
Volt, Plug-in Prius, etc which are likely to see much higher road usage
as well as more mass production than EV conversions or the Leaf. It
will be interesting to see how the Volt is treated, given GM's
insistence that it's an Electric Vehicle instead of a Plug-in Serial
Hybrid. However given the obvious lack of research into this issue, I'm
sure "it's got a gas tank" so it will not be required to pony up the
$100.

SENATE BILL 5251

Before accepting an application for a vehicle registration for
an electric vehicle that uses propulsion units powered solely by
electricity, the department, county auditor or other agent, or subagent
appointed by the director shall require the applicant to pay a one
hundred dollar fee in addition to any other fees and taxes required by
law. The one hundred dollar fee is due at the time of initial vehicle
registration and annual registration renewal.
(2) The fee under this section is imposed to provide funds to
mitigate the impact of vehicles on state roads and highways, and is
separate and distinct from other vehicle license fees. Proceeds from
the fee must be used for highway purposes, and must be deposited in the
motor vehicle fund created in RCW 46.68.070.

-- END ---

[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Wednesday, March 30, 2011 4:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed



> On 30 Mar 2011 at 14:05, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > That seems to be a non sequitur: golf carts cause their damage to
> > fairways and privately owned paths on golf courses and closed
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So, let's put tiny (very, very tiny) trickle charge gas engines in our EVs
and register them as gas powered cars. Anyone know if there is a small
engine that would pass emissions testing? 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Childress, Matthew
Sent: 30 March, 2011 3:09 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

The Washington State bill is especially poorly written, in that it covers
only pure electric vehicles, not other plug-in vehicles like the Volt,
Plug-in Prius, etc which are likely to see much higher road usage as well as
more mass production than EV conversions or the Leaf. It will be
interesting to see how the Volt is treated, given GM's insistence that it's
an Electric Vehicle instead of a Plug-in Serial Hybrid. However given the
obvious lack of research into this issue, I'm sure "it's got a gas tank" so
it will not be required to pony up the $100.

SENATE BILL 5251

Before accepting an application for a vehicle registration for an electric
vehicle that uses propulsion units powered solely by electricity, the
department, county auditor or other agent, or subagent appointed by the
director shall require the applicant to pay a one hundred dollar fee in
addition to any other fees and taxes required by law. The one hundred dollar
fee is due at the time of initial vehicle registration and annual
registration renewal.
(2) The fee under this section is imposed to provide funds to mitigate the
impact of vehicles on state roads and highways, and is separate and distinct
from other vehicle license fees. Proceeds from the fee must be used for
highway purposes, and must be deposited in the motor vehicle fund created in
RCW 46.68.070.

-- END ---

[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Wednesday, March 30, 2011 4:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed



> On 30 Mar 2011 at 14:05, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > That seems to be a non sequitur: golf carts cause their damage to
> > fairways and privately owned paths on golf courses and closed
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about a 4-stroke RC engine? Runs on alcohol, so it still is fossil fuel 
free... ;-)

Hard to tell what the emissions specs are, however.

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SAIE062A

Tom Keenan



----- Original Message ----
From: Peri Hartman <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, March 30, 2011 4:31:28 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

So, let's put tiny (very, very tiny) trickle charge gas engines in our EVs
and register them as gas powered cars. Anyone know if there is a small
engine that would pass emissions testing?

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"If" installing a genset onboard changing your beautiful EV into a pish
would not require you to pay
the $100 road tax fee (someone really needs to verify this first), then
here are a couple gensets to 
start the search with:

http://google.com/products/catalog?pq=generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=8664241516072112750
TG-1000CA Generator CARB Certified

http://google.com/products/catalog?q=lp+Generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=4500470237444520304
2000 Watt LP Generator


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Faster than the air-speed velocity of an
unladen european swallow

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Stirling




________________________________
From: Peri Hartman <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, March 30, 2011 5:31:28 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

So, let's put tiny (very, very tiny) trickle charge gas engines in our EVs
and register them as gas powered cars. Anyone know if there is a small
engine that would pass emissions testing? 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Childress, Matthew
Sent: 30 March, 2011 3:09 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

The Washington State bill is especially poorly written, in that it covers
only pure electric vehicles, not other plug-in vehicles like the Volt,
Plug-in Prius, etc which are likely to see much higher road usage as well as
more mass production than EV conversions or the Leaf. It will be
interesting to see how the Volt is treated, given GM's insistence that it's
an Electric Vehicle instead of a Plug-in Serial Hybrid. However given the
obvious lack of research into this issue, I'm sure "it's got a gas tank" so
it will not be required to pony up the $100.

SENATE BILL 5251

Before accepting an application for a vehicle registration for an electric
vehicle that uses propulsion units powered solely by electricity, the
department, county auditor or other agent, or subagent appointed by the
director shall require the applicant to pay a one hundred dollar fee in
addition to any other fees and taxes required by law. The one hundred dollar
fee is due at the time of initial vehicle registration and annual
registration renewal.
(2) The fee under this section is imposed to provide funds to mitigate the
impact of vehicles on state roads and highways, and is separate and distinct
from other vehicle license fees. Proceeds from the fee must be used for
highway purposes, and must be deposited in the motor vehicle fund created in
RCW 46.68.070.

-- END ---

[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Wednesday, March 30, 2011 4:33 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed



> On 30 Mar 2011 at 14:05, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > That seems to be a non sequitur: golf carts cause their damage to
> > fairways and privately owned paths on golf courses and closed
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 30 Mar 2011 at 16:31, Peri Hartman wrote:
> 
> > So, let's put tiny (very, very tiny) trickle charge gas engines in our EVs and
> > register them as gas powered cars.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for pitching in ideas. But, let me reiterate the points:

1. technically make the car a hybrid (or a PISH) so that it qualifies for
regular tax method

2. very small genset (e.g. 20W) so that it just fits anywhere and doesn't
change the spirit of the EV

3. it must pass the emission test. This probably varies from state to
state, but I'll guess the essentials are:
- less than a certain ratio of CO/CO2
- same for NO, unburnded hydrocarbons
- high percentage of CO2 (to make sure fresh air isn't mixed with exhaust)

By the way, the qualifying text from the bill (as of 23 feb 11 - don't think
there's a later version) is:
"... an electric vehicle that uses propulsion units powered solely by
electricity ..."

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of bruce parmenter
Sent: 30 March, 2011 7:06 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

"If" installing a genset onboard changing your beautiful EV into a pish
would not require you to pay the $100 road tax fee (someone really needs to
verify this first), then here are a couple gensets to start the search with:

http://google.com/products/catalog?pq=generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=866424151607211
2750
TG-1000CA Generator CARB Certified

http://google.com/products/catalog?q=lp+Generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=4500470237444
520304
2000 Watt LP Generator


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
http://www.fastmail.fm - Faster than the air-speed velocity of an
unladen european swallow

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Depending on whether the Washington State DMV has a definition of
'propulsion unit', you do not have to add anything to your EV -- this is
assuming that you've pushed it at least one time -- your feet are now
propulsion units ;-)

There is a later version of the bill from what I posted here -- it has 4
sections now:
http://apps.leg.wa.gov/documents/billdocs/2011-12/Pdf/Bills/Senate%20Bil
ls/5251-S.E.pdf

[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Peri Hartman
Sent: Thursday, March 31, 2011 9:30 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

Thanks for pitching in ideas. But, let me reiterate the points:

1. technically make the car a hybrid (or a PISH) so that it qualifies
for
regular tax method

2. very small genset (e.g. 20W) so that it just fits anywhere and
doesn't
change the spirit of the EV

3. it must pass the emission test. This probably varies from state to
state, but I'll guess the essentials are:
- less than a certain ratio of CO/CO2
- same for NO, unburnded hydrocarbons
- high percentage of CO2 (to make sure fresh air isn't mixed with
exhaust)

By the way, the qualifying text from the bill (as of 23 feb 11 - don't
think
there's a later version) is:
"... an electric vehicle that uses propulsion units powered solely by
electricity ..."

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf
Of bruce parmenter
Sent: 30 March, 2011 7:06 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

"If" installing a genset onboard changing your beautiful EV into a pish
would not require you to pay the $100 road tax fee (someone really needs
to
verify this first), then here are a couple gensets to start the search
with:

http://google.com/products/catalog?pq=generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=86642415160
7211
2750
TG-1000CA Generator CARB Certified

http://google.com/products/catalog?q=lp+Generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=450047023
7444
520304
2000 Watt LP Generator


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
http://www.fastmail.fm - Faster than the air-speed velocity of an
unladen european swallow

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> 2. very small genset (e.g. 20W) so that it just fits anywhere and
doesn't change the spirit of the EV

It really depends on what a 'propulsion unit' is. The genset does not
provide propulsion, but electricity. The sole mover/propulsion unit of
a genset-powered EV is still electricity, it's just gas-produced
electricity.

It's an extremely poorly written and thought-out bill, as is evidenced
by it's length ;-)

[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Peri Hartman
Sent: Thursday, March 31, 2011 9:30 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

Thanks for pitching in ideas. But, let me reiterate the points:

1. technically make the car a hybrid (or a PISH) so that it qualifies
for
regular tax method

2. very small genset (e.g. 20W) so that it just fits anywhere and
doesn't
change the spirit of the EV

3. it must pass the emission test. This probably varies from state to
state, but I'll guess the essentials are:
- less than a certain ratio of CO/CO2
- same for NO, unburnded hydrocarbons
- high percentage of CO2 (to make sure fresh air isn't mixed with
exhaust)

By the way, the qualifying text from the bill (as of 23 feb 11 - don't
think
there's a later version) is:
"... an electric vehicle that uses propulsion units powered solely by
electricity ..."

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf
Of bruce parmenter
Sent: 30 March, 2011 7:06 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

"If" installing a genset onboard changing your beautiful EV into a pish
would not require you to pay the $100 road tax fee (someone really needs
to
verify this first), then here are a couple gensets to start the search
with:

http://google.com/products/catalog?pq=generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=86642415160
7211
2750
TG-1000CA Generator CARB Certified

http://google.com/products/catalog?q=lp+Generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=450047023
7444
520304
2000 Watt LP Generator


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
http://www.fastmail.fm - Faster than the air-speed velocity of an
unladen european swallow

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You are suggesting all of this to fight a $100.00 tax? Just want to know I
am not nuts.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peri Hartman
Sent: Thursday, March 31, 2011 10:30 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

Thanks for pitching in ideas. But, let me reiterate the points:

1. technically make the car a hybrid (or a PISH) so that it qualifies for
regular tax method

2. very small genset (e.g. 20W) so that it just fits anywhere and doesn't
change the spirit of the EV

3. it must pass the emission test. This probably varies from state to
state, but I'll guess the essentials are:
- less than a certain ratio of CO/CO2
- same for NO, unburnded hydrocarbons
- high percentage of CO2 (to make sure fresh air isn't mixed with exhaust)

By the way, the qualifying text from the bill (as of 23 feb 11 - don't think
there's a later version) is:
"... an electric vehicle that uses propulsion units powered solely by
electricity ..."

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of bruce parmenter
Sent: 30 March, 2011 7:06 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

"If" installing a genset onboard changing your beautiful EV into a pish
would not require you to pay the $100 road tax fee (someone really needs to
verify this first), then here are a couple gensets to start the search with:

http://google.com/products/catalog?pq=generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=866424151607211
2750
TG-1000CA Generator CARB Certified

http://google.com/products/catalog?q=lp+Generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=4500470237444
520304
2000 Watt LP Generator


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
http://www.fastmail.fm - Faster than the air-speed velocity of an
unladen european swallow

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL, that has been exactly my stand this whole time and I am a Washington resident with an EV 
Look at what all the other states are suggesting and realize that this solution is at worst $100 bad. I really believe this will be the lesser of all other evils. If you really want to game the system, spend the effort building an EV that will come out ahead gas tax wise. Build something capable of long range at freeway speeds and drive it like nuts.
I do understand the flat tax is not fair argument, but guess what all you WA residents, you've already been paying similar without fanfare. I recently payed the annual registration on my 1800 lb Honda Insight and my 5000+ lb Toyota Sequoia SUV which runs studded tires 4 months of the year. As part of the fees I was assessed a vehicle weight fee. For both vehicles this amounted to $10. Feels pretty flat to me 
damon

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Thu, 31 Mar 2011 12:22:21 -0400
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed
> 
> You are suggesting all of this to fight a $100.00 tax? Just want to know I
> am not nuts.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark Grasser


-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110331/c6bae852/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No, I'm not fighting a $100 tax. I think the truth is I am being an
idealist and wanting to resit being treated unfairly. But there's more.

In the bigger picture, I believe that the legislature should craft a law
that's sustainable for, say, at least 10 years, is fair, and doesn't
discourage EV ownership. 

On the first point, I think it's not sustainable because, initially, it
allows HEVs and other more efficient vehicles to escape the tax. That will
continue to cause a decrease in fuel tax revenues as more and more HEVs get
on the road and use less fuel. Tax rates will need to be raised, perhaps
substantially. As more EVs get on the road, the revenue might rise again if
the EV tax amount is higher than the average non EV fuel tax revenue. As
well, as more pure EVs become the norm, I think the disparity between 5000
mile/year drivers and 30000 m/y drivers will become a politcal issue. 

Eventually, I'm sure the tax mechanism will need to be changed. My
prediction is it will be harder to change them once there are 500,000 EVs on
the road as compared to 1000 or so now. It's true that the proposed EV tax
will only affect EV buyers. Meaning, if they were to introduce a tax now
that affects all vehicle owners, that would create quite a public reaction.
But, it's also true that if they introduce the wrong tax mechanism now, they
will need to redo it at a point when it will create quite a public reaction.
Better to hit the nail on the head now.

The other two points have been discussed enough already.

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Mark Grasser
Sent: 31 March, 2011 9:22 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

You are suggesting all of this to fight a $100.00 tax? Just want to know I
am not nuts.

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Peri Hartman
Sent: Thursday, March 31, 2011 10:30 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

Thanks for pitching in ideas. But, let me reiterate the points:

1. technically make the car a hybrid (or a PISH) so that it qualifies for
regular tax method

2. very small genset (e.g. 20W) so that it just fits anywhere and doesn't
change the spirit of the EV

3. it must pass the emission test. This probably varies from state to
state, but I'll guess the essentials are:
- less than a certain ratio of CO/CO2
- same for NO, unburnded hydrocarbons
- high percentage of CO2 (to make sure fresh air isn't mixed with exhaust)

By the way, the qualifying text from the bill (as of 23 feb 11 - don't think
there's a later version) is:
"... an electric vehicle that uses propulsion units powered solely by
electricity ..."

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of bruce parmenter
Sent: 30 March, 2011 7:06 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV road tax: WA SB-5251 passed

"If" installing a genset onboard changing your beautiful EV into a pish
would not require you to pay the $100 road tax fee (someone really needs to
verify this first), then here are a couple gensets to start the search with:

http://google.com/products/catalog?pq=generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=866424151607211
2750
TG-1000CA Generator CARB Certified

http://google.com/products/catalog?q=lp+Generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=4500470237444
520304
2000 Watt LP Generator


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
http://www.fastmail.fm - Faster than the air-speed velocity of an
unladen european swallow

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>No, I'm not fighting a $100 tax. I think the truth is I am being an
>idealist and wanting to resit being treated unfairly. But there's more.

Well then you need to come to Maine where the value of the car dictates the
registration. A new car can easily cost you 500 to 1,000 dollars annually.

>In the bigger picture, I believe that the legislature should craft a law
>that's sustainable for, say, at least 10 years, is fair, and doesn't
>discourage EV ownership.

Actually building / owning an EV is much more discouraged by the cost of the
parts / vehicle, IMO.

Sorry but still sounds like a pet peeve.

Kind of wondering why we are discussing taxes on the EV list too.

Mark Grasser



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Mark,
Most of us are not trying to duck paying our fair share. It is just that
there has not been a mechanism put in place to do so.
I realize that a $100 fee at the time of each annual registration does not
seem like a lot, but when you factor in the possibility that a progressive
supporter of (new?) technology who has built and bought more than 2 or 3 of
these cars (and can only drive one at a time at $100 per), then this fee
(tax) becomes more than a bit unjust. Figure that each of these vehicles
only travels about 2500 miles per year (in an effort to promote a better
way). This would mean paying 4 cents per mile vs. the less than 1 cent for
your average gas vehicle.
I favor a fee based on the miles driven that you would accomplish by simply
stating the odometer reading at the time of each renewal of the
registration. This way if you drive a Leaf or a Tesla for 30,000 miles or
your home built conversion for 2500 miles the rate would be equitable.
-Tom



> Mark Grasser <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

BruceP
here are two more manufacturers of "pish pushers"
www.capstoneturbine.com and Bradley Jets from the UK (they supply Jaguar 
for the pish super car)
> "If" installing a genset onboard changing your beautiful EV into a pish
> would not require you to pay
> the $100 road tax fee (someone really needs to verify this first), then
> here are a couple gensets to
> start the search with:
>
> http://google.com/products/catalog?pq=generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=8664241516072112750
> TG-1000CA Generator CARB Certified
>
> http://google.com/products/catalog?q=lp+Generator&ie=UTF-8&cid=4500470237444520304
> 2000 Watt LP Generator
>
>
> {brucedp.150m.com}
>

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I may have mentioned this months ago, road tax only catches drivers, but
others benefit from traffic and road wear, the groceries in the store are
delivered by truck, charge more for sales tax we raised the sales tax just
one cent, and because we are a tourist area, non residents may 40% of that
tax, but with those funds the Tampa Bay Area now has darn nice roadways,
very few potholes, better traffic signals, more turn lanes, and nicer
medians with foliage on all major roadways, also no Traffic light cameras,
and no speed "Traps" well marked and fresh lines painted on roadways than we
ever had and I have been driving here since 1961. There is also a tax on
tires based on their price so sports cars and trucks pay a little more, and
that works well to. If you put a solar panel on the roof, can you call that
part of the "motive mix?" and not pay the $100?
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Director) *E.V.T.I. inc*.
*www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *(Adviser)*
EVTI-EVAEducation Chapter
*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
The "Stone Age" didn't end because they ran out of Stones;
It ended because they started using their Brains !
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

On Thu, Mar 31, 2011 at 1:02 AM, [email protected] <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > BruceP
> > here are two more manufacturers of "pish pushers"
> ...


----------

